# HOB filters and floating plants......



## garritto (Feb 3, 2005)

I really want to make my 75 gallon tank a planted tank, but with mainly floating plants (frogbits) for extra shade. I would like to get two canister filters because they can have minimal surface agitation, but buying two HOB filters (ac500s or emp400s) would be much cheaper. I am just wondering if anyone has dealt with this, and if it would work having HOB filters with floating plants? Thanks for the help.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

From what I've heard people who've tried frogbit and HOB filters ended up with clogged filters and plants flying all over the tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW
there are deals like this all over ebay, all the time.. check it out!


----------



## garritto (Feb 3, 2005)

I actually bought a JEBO canister filter (317gph) on ebay today for $40







. I've read some decent reviews on the thing, i'll probably write my own little review on p fury once I get it. But now I can have floating plants!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

yep...I go to ebay first before buying... nice pickup


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

I have one floating plant and i *had* a top filter, it ended in a big mess! Dont mix the two together.

Good luck


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW
> there are deals like this all over ebay, all the time.. check it out!
> [snapback]1054187[/snapback]​


Floating plants don't do well with HOB filters.
re:Fluval 404
I just got one last week from Petsmart here in Windsor. I did screen cap of the Big Als Canada webpage,printed it out and saved myself $30 Canadian.
Seems like a great filter. I'm switching to canisters on all tanks...


----------

